# Lotus in the Lakes



## Philgr (Apr 9, 2006)

Me and a couple of fellow lotus owners decided to meet up in the lakes, not used my camera for a while here are the results hope you like


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great photography and those roads look like 'lotus country'!!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nice set of pics mate, could you get a baby seat in the back of one of those lol


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb pictures! That looks like a very fun road


----------



## Philgr (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys 

yeah a kids seat goes in no problem, my 4 year old loves it :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics mate. Love the first water splash pic.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very good shots especially the 3rd pic:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

nice

anychance of telling us what settings ect you used?


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

great pics mate in the correct surroundings for the loti!


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent pics.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Magazine quality  

Third one down not Hardknott by any chance??


----------



## simonmwh (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't think its Hardknott because I don't think there are any big lakes near it....probably wrong though.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some great pics. :thumb: 

I see the weather in the Lake District was the same as normal


----------



## williamsdirect (Oct 20, 2006)

Am I right in saying the 3rd shot is above Howtown on the backside of Ulswater..?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures, what camera are you using?


----------



## Philgr (Apr 9, 2006)

Really pleased you like them guys,

There was 4 of us shooting on the day and cameras and lens were getting swapped between us all, the kit used was as follows

canon 1Ds 28-70 and a 70-200 2.8 canon D60 24-70, canon 1D and a 28-300, Canon D60 28-135

The dirt on the camera is a shame and was not picked up till we got home and got the shots off the cards

Yes it is Howtown round the back of ulswater, well spotted that man :thumb: the other shots were on Honister Pass

a couple more shots, fingers crossed more to follow


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Awsome pictures... Can i assume that photography is at least a hobby... Those photographs are of glossy magazine quality...


----------



## Philgr (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words guys :thumb:

Another to add to the thread


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Phil - amesome shots, very inspirational.

The canon kit is v high qual and beyond me I'm afraid but i would be interested to see your seetings for the pics on exp/DOF?

Do you have them hosted anywhere with EXIF data?

Thanks

Graeme


----------



## simonmwh (Dec 5, 2006)

I was up there three weeks ago...I walked up Haystacks by the Honnister Pass and Place Fell past Howtown. I ended up taking pics at Honnister but two days later my car was just too minging to photo.:wave: Quality phots by the way:thumb:


----------



## simonmwh (Dec 5, 2006)

I like the first one in reply 16 the best.....looks like GT4 if you know what I mean.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Lovely Pics mate.


----------



## Manners (Mar 9, 2007)

Fab. Any more pictures due?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous photos:thumb:


----------

